# 2.5 Gallon, Plants?



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello, would you all recommend live plants for a 2.5 gallon? What plants would you recommend? Is regular gravel going to be suitable for it?

Thanks!


----------



## Zara (Jan 22, 2013)

Check out the 1-2 Grow! Plants. They all tend to be fairly small. I have a 2.6 gallon and I find that if you are on top of pruning that size isn't really an issue. The largest plant that I have in mine is an Anubias, which can tend to grow very large, but as the leaves grow too big I cut them off. There are younger, smaller stems waiting to replace it. 

You may need high light and CO2 for some, but they should all do well in a small tank:
  Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini'

http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/plantdescription.aspx?pid=023C
Ammania sp. 'Bonsai'
http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/plantdescription.aspx?pid=033E
Anubias barteri var. nana
http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/plantdescription.aspx?pid=101
Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite'
http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/plantdescription.aspx?pid=101H
Bacopa monnieri 'Compact'
http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/plantdescription.aspx?pid=044A
Cladophora aegagrophila
http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/plantdescription.aspx?pid=000C
Fissidens fontanus
http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/plantdescription.aspx?pid=002F
Eleocharis sp. 'mini'
http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/plantdescription.aspx?pid=132B
Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba'
http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/plantdescription.aspx?pid=048B
Hydrocotyle tripartita
http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/plantdescription.aspx?pid=039B
Micrantheum 'Monte Carlo'
http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/plantdescription.aspx?pid=025
Marsilea crenata
http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/plantdescription.aspx?pid=010B
Pogostemon helferi
http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/plantdescription.aspx?pid=053H
Riccardia
http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/plantdescription.aspx?pid=003D
Staurogyne repens
http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/plantdescription.aspx?pid=049G


Those are just a couple of suggestions. Read through and see what matches your light, CO2 and fertilization comfort zone. I just set up a 2.6 gallon about 10 days ago with Monte Carlo, Anubias, Pogostemon helfri, Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini', Java Fern, and a few others whose names are eluding me. I have a Fluval 13 watt light (around $30) and a DIY CO2 injector and am fertilizing with the Seachem products. As you can see, I have a range of high and low-light plants, but with regular maintenance it isn't too difficult to keep all of the plants happy.


----------



## Zara (Jan 22, 2013)

Also, regular gravel is fine depending on what plants you use. I find sand much easier. I personally really like the Super Naturals sand available at Pet Smart. It comes is some pretty amazing colors as well.


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

i def forgot to thank you Zara! Great info.

so i have a water wisteria, java fern from the pet store that were in the tubes.

my friend just bought me the "top fin live plant bulbs". water lily, water onion, and aponogeton.

is that too many plants for my tank? is one betta going to make enough waste to feed them? will the plants grow? 

it is a 2.5g aqueon minibow, with a 13w 5000k fluorescent bulb.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

relaxedcrazyman said:


> i def forgot to thank you Zara! Great info.
> 
> so i have a water wisteria, java fern from the pet store that were in the tubes.
> 
> ...



you should see my 2.6 gallons, they have many plants. I'd day the more plants the better, that way your betta feels at home. I just make sure my plants get enough light and trim them time to time. 

here are my small tanks with plants:


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

neat, so i will plant those bulbs soon. and also will the 13w 5000k fluorescent bulb be okay for all of the plants?

also there is a little covering on the bulb hood, so only half my tank really gets the full amount of light.


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

I think 6500k is usually recommended as best for most plants.


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

and with all the plants am i going to have to add any ferts?

i have a few that are in the gravel and a few that get they nutrition from the column.


----------

